# Нестабильность ШОП



## Dimon011 (23 Апр 2017)

После удара в область шеи стали мучать боли в грудном и поясничном отделах позвоночника, шея не болела вообще, назначили регулярно ЛФК, но улучшений не было, а даже наоборот появилась боль в шее, головокружения, головная боль, сделали снимки шеи с функц.пробами, врач поставил диагноз - нестабильность шоп, сказал носить воротник шанца круглосуточно, и физ.процедуры с массажем поделать. Беспокоит,что назначили такой режим ношения воротника, у меня нет даже описания снимков, их сделали, но рентгенолога нет и врач сам их быстро просмотрел,сказал шея не годится,и,кроме вышеуказанных назначений, больше ничего не сказано. Я не могу понять, насколько всё серьёзно,неужели так всё плохо? От воротника только хуже, ноет лопатка, если долго сижу, затекает борода, я ещё за неделю так и не смог носить его круглосуточно, не могу привыкнуть.Подскажите,пожалуйста. Снимки попытался отсканировать, подойдут или нет, не уверен.


----------



## La murr (23 Апр 2017)

@Dimon011, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------

